# Minimum radius for Bachmann Shay



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, i am sorry if this has been posted before, but i am wondering what is the minimum radius for a bachmann shay where it still looks looks good. i plan to use some short (maybe 20 foot) ore cars on my line and i just wanted to know what would be the minimum radius for those cars and the shay. Thanks,
Sean.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

You're right - it has been posted before - and not long ago. I tried to find it so I could send you that way, but I can't locate it. I'm sure someone else will find it! 

In the meantime - I run mine on R1 (2 ft radius) curves and it looks OK to me. I wouldn't go less than that because some of the gearing may disconnect.


Here's a video of mine on an R1 curve: *Bachmann Two-Truck Shay*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not reply because I only owned a G scale shay... I think the video is G scale? 

I think Sean is in On3... at least this is the On3 forum. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09 Dec 2009 09:28 PM 

I think Sean is in On3... at least this is the On3 forum. 


Sorry - didn't see which forum it was posted in. I'm set up to display all new posts upon login. I should pay better attention!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do the same thing Stan, I go by the "not read" posts, and I had to "train" (ha ha) myself to look at the forum name on the posts, because you wind up reading them in no particular order of forum. 

Sean, I can't tell you either, but it should be pretty darn sharp curves. 

You might have to go to the Bachmann site for this one. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I know for a fact all Bachmann's stuff is designed for 18"R. My guess would be the Shay will do 15"R or less. Tack a piece of flextrack to a piece of homasote or foam upon which you've drawn some curves and try it.







Make sure you try the Shay in both directions - i.e. with the drive line on both the inside and the outside of the curve.


You could also ask over on *Ogauge RR's forum* (in the Narrow Gauge section).


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I asked about the same question a while back, you can find it on page 2 of the On30 track forum. 
I was referred to a Geocities web site and printed out the info but can't easily locate it just now. 
Trying again to access it I'm told the website is no longer available. I wonder if it has been moved to a new location. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I found it! Professor Klyzlr's research results. 
http://train-model.neuf.fr/on30/On30Loco_n_Car_Radius.pdf 
Dwight, maybe this could go in the archives somewhere for posterity? 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

I read many, many years ago to use a radius 5 x the length of the item. So if the shay is 8" then a 40" radius will make it look nice. I use in in 1:20 and 1:29 and it works well. As an example...an SD40-2 is about 26" long so a radius of 10 feet and change makes it looks nice.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, maybe this could go in the archives somewhere for posterity? Good idea Tom! Thanks! I'll take care of it. 

Done.


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Posted By stanman on 09 Dec 2009 09:04 PM 
You're right - it has been posted before - and not long ago. I tried to find it so I could send you that way, but I can't locate it. I'm sure someone else will find it! 

In the meantime - I run mine on R1 (2 ft radius) curves and it looks OK to me. I wouldn't go less than that because some of the gearing may disconnect.


Here's a video of mine on an R1 curve: *Bachmann Two-Truck Shay*


That's awesome audio on the Shay. I just bought one and have non sound decoder ready to install, but wait.... now I want that sound.

Paul
Seattle


----------

